# How can I use a Samsung Galaxy S3 as a bluetooth audio receiver?



## gimber_sj (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi,

I have a bluetooth audio A2DP transmitter (a BTT005) which I am using to send bluetooth audio from my telly to something.

The original idea was to transmit this to my mobile phone (samsung galaxy S3), and use the normal headphones on the samsung phone to listen to the telly quietly while I'm working late at night.

For some reason, I can't see any way to pair the a2dp transmitter with the galaxy s3 as a receiver.

There seems to be plenty about sending an audio stream out FROM the S3 to a receiver, but no info about configuring the phone to receive an audio stream IN to it.

Can anybody help?

(Obviously the other answer is to buy a bluetooth headset to receive the audio stream, but I thought it would be cool to use my phone as the headphones).

Thanks for any advice!

Cheers

John.


----------



## kilonox (Dec 3, 2010)

Gimber_sj, welcome to the forums,

Gmote is able to do what I think you are talking about over WiFi. Have you looked at that?


----------

